# Temperatura da água do mar



## Kevin_ (16 Jan 2008 às 17:53)

Alguém conhece sites com cartas de previsão da temperatura da água do mar para a costa portuguesa?

Precisava de uma carta com uma escala reduzida, para saber onde se realizam as melhores pescarias, em alto mar, mas proximo da costa portuguesa (+- 40Km)

Obrigado


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jan 2008 às 19:20)

http://www.inm.es/wwb/satel/s31gulti.gif

eu conheço estes dois.
Vê se te servem.
um abraço


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2008 às 19:54)

Pois... 
O wetteronline também tem este:

http://www.wetteronline.de/eurowas.htm

Mas não com a resolução que pretendes..


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2008 às 21:26)

Já experimentaste o site do próprio IM? http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/previsaoMarSurf.jsp?selPraia=12&idPraia=12

Penso que os valores de temperatura apresentados são baseados em outputs de modelos, por isso são bastante fiáveis.

O Meteogalicia.com abrange parte do costa Norte e também tem bastante resolução
http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/p...?modelo=mar2&area=gl1&v=sea_water_temperature


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2008 às 11:38)

O que tenho para aqui é o que segue abaixo,uns globais, outros regionais, com respectivos link's. Tem atenção às datas que alguns são dados com alguns dias de atraso.






http://www.windfinder.com/weather/water_temp.htm






http://www.oceanweather.com/data/






http://www.knmi.nl/kodac/Satellite_EO_Products/NOAA/Europe.html









http://ghrsst-pp.metoffice.com/pages/latest_analysis/sst_monitor/ostia/index.html?i=34&j=2







http://polar.ncep.noaa.gov/sst/oper/Welcome.html






http://weather.unisys.com/surface/sst.html





http://ghrsst-pp.metoffice.com/pages/latest_analysis/sst_monitor/monitor_op/index.html


----------



## Kevin_ (17 Jan 2008 às 15:30)

Muito obrigado pessoal.
A vossa ajuda foi preciosa.

Era bom que o nosso IM disponibiliza-se um mapa tão completo como faz o MeteoGalicia, mas pronto... algum dia será.


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2008 às 16:05)

Kevin_ disse:


> Muito obrigado pessoal.
> A vossa ajuda foi preciosa.
> 
> Era bom que o nosso IM disponibiliza-se um mapa tão completo como faz o MeteoGalicia, mas pronto... algum dia será.



O modelo que os galegos disponibilizam no site deles é português. É um modelo operacional chamado MOHID, do Instituto Superior Técnico: http://www.mohid.com/ mas não encontrei em lado nenhum um output para a temperatura da água, só ondulação.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Fev 2008 às 12:25)

Bons dias:
Eis uma curiosidade:
-Observem  as diferenças da temperatura da água do mar de Agosto para Fevereiro.













Grandes diferenças,mas há uma excepção:
A costa norte de Portugal e a costa Galega.
Aí ,em final de Agosto último a temperatura rondava os 14º.
Agora ,em Fevereiro, ronda os 14º...


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2008 às 13:13)

O fenómeno de upwelling não terá qualquer coisa a ver com isso? É que em Agosto as Nortadas e NW foram a tónica dominante e isso favorece o fenómeno de upwelling. Com a ausência de Nortadas que temos tidos nos últimos dias e durante este Inverno em geral, penso que explica as temperaturas de 14ºC


----------



## iceworld (2 Fev 2008 às 14:29)

Minho disse:


> O fenómeno de upwelling não terá qualquer coisa a ver com isso? É que em Agosto as Nortadas e NW foram a tónica dominante e isso favorece o fenómeno de upwelling. Com a ausência de Nortadas que temos tidos nos últimos dias e durante este Inverno em geral, penso que explica as temperaturas de 14ºC




 Upwelling??
Nunca ouvi falar....


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2008 às 14:40)

iceworld disse:


> Upwelling??
> Nunca ouvi falar....





Neste artigo tá bem explicado 



> O fenómeno do "upwelling" (ou afloramento) costeiro e a Corrente Costeira de Portugal ocorrem ao largo da costa ocidental Portuguesa durante os meses de Verão (Julho, Agosto, Setembro). Ambos estão associados à divergência junto à costa provocada pelos ventos do quadrante norte que predominam nessa altura do ano.
> 
> O vento à superfície no oceano arrasta as camadas superiores deste (primeiros 100 ou 200 m) sendo este movimento desviado para a direita (no Hemisfério Norte) por efeito da rotação da Terra (ver dispositivo experimental). A corrente induzida pelo vento tem uma intensidade que decresce com a profundidade, sendo praticamente nula a partir de 100 ou 200 m (esta profundidade depende da intensidade do vento, entre outros factores). O desvio desta corrente para a direita vai-se acentuando com a profundidade.
> O efeito resultante desta corrente na camada superior do oceano é um transporte de água na direcção perpendicular ao vento e para a direita deste (no Hemisfério Norte). Então, considerando a costa ocidental Portuguesa e um vento predominante de norte, este vai induzir um transporte das águas costeiras superficiais para o largo (i.e., para a direita do vento). Com o afastamento destas, as águas que estão subjacentes vão ascender à superfície e esse é o fenómeno do "upwelling" (ou afloramento) costeiro. Mas essas águas são mais frias do que eram as águas que estavam à superfície e, portanto, a temperatura da superfície do mar baixa. Esta manifestação à superfície do fenómeno do afloramento costeiro pode ser facilmente detectada a partir de imagens de detecção remota da temperatura da superfície do mar obtidas por satélite



http://www.io.fc.ul.pt/fisica/afloramento_costeiro.htm


----------



## psm (2 Fev 2008 às 22:13)

E graças a este acontecimento na nossa costa. Ha uns belos nevoeiros de advecção a norte da serra de sintra,sendo que a sul são raros.                                                                                                                                                                                                            Ir ao IM em maritima e escolher carectização climatica da costa


----------



## iceworld (3 Fev 2008 às 00:59)

Minho disse:


> Neste artigo tá bem explicado
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.io.fc.ul.pt/fisica/afloramento_costeiro.htm



Obrigado


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2008 às 03:39)

Minho disse:


> Neste artigo tá bem explicado
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.io.fc.ul.pt/fisica/afloramento_costeiro.htm



Graças a esse fenómeno, a nossa costa ocidental, em particular, é muito rica em fauna , pois  essas correntes ascendentes  trazem os nutrientes dos fundos oceânicos para a superfície e assim dão à cadeia trófica uma segunda oportunidade. As águas do Mediterrâneo e do Mar Negro são muito mais pobres em termos de biodiversidade.


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2008 às 03:57)

Tive a ver esses mapas e achei interessante como, nos Açores ( sobretudo grupo oriental) aparecem bolsas de água morna, mesmo, no inverno.
A Corrente do Golfo ali faz das suas. Interessante tb o contraste térmico na zona da costa este dos USA. Existem variações grandes em pouco distância que se deve mais uma vez a esta corrente prodigiosa.


----------



## psm (3 Fev 2008 às 08:07)

bom dia sim é muito bom obrigado.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2008 às 09:47)

Minho disse:


> O fenómeno de upwelling não terá qualquer coisa a ver com isso? É que em Agosto as Nortadas e NW foram a tónica dominante e isso favorece o fenómeno de upwelling. Com a ausência de Nortadas que temos tidos nos últimos dias e durante este Inverno em geral, penso que explica as temperaturas de 14ºC



Boa, boa.
E assim vamos aprendendo uns com os outros.


----------



## LuisFilipe (23 Jul 2010 às 15:27)

desculpem desenterrar este topico, mas tenho uma duvida acerca deste assunto.

Alguem me sabe dizer a média da temperatura da agua do mar no inverno pela zona da figueira da foz sff ? 

Obrigado.


----------



## stormy (23 Jul 2010 às 18:35)

LuisFilipe disse:


> desculpem desenterrar este topico, mas tenho uma duvida acerca deste assunto.
> 
> Alguem me sabe dizer a média da temperatura da agua do mar no inverno pela zona da figueira da foz sff ?
> 
> Obrigado.



Na costa ocidental a norte do cabo raso/carvoeiro, deve rondar uns 12-14º no inverno
Já a sul não deve baixar dos 13-15º.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jul 2010 às 19:06)

Parto amanhã para o Mediterrâneo com a família para uns dias de férias e já pude observar que a água do mar está bem convidativa!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2010 às 19:19)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer a média da temperatura da agua do mar no inverno pela zona da figueira da foz sff ?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

